# Just bought a book on mindfulness meditation



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

My worst symptom is the constant mind-chatter, Im not sure if I'll start reading it tonite, but Im looking forward to it. This is it:


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Good luck on that. I tried a form of that by listening to your breathing and not thinking about anything else. But my mind just kept wandering after a while.


----------

